
A simple but ruthless exercise reveals who your star employees are - analyst74
http://nordic.businessinsider.com/former-netflix-exec-shares-how-to-know-its-time-to-fire-someone-2018-1/
======
angersock
> _" You should be wary of expecting a company to take care of your career for
> you, because that's not their job. Their job is to take care of their
> customers and their clients." _

And people wonder why employee loyalty is so low, and turnover is so high.
This type of behavior poisons the well for everybody.

------
perpetualcrayon
I recently had an experience with a company that appeared to have this sort of
attitude toward its employees. The company is a Fortune 50 company, so it's
entirely possible my experience / project was an isolated case. If not,
however, I would not hesitate to say they are on the path to becoming a
footnote in the history books.

------
boznz
I can see why they let her go.

------
AngeloAnolin
This is not simple.

Different countries have different labor regulations that prevents people from
being dismissed without due cause.

It nearly borders the impossible on organizations covered by unions where
majority of the time a person can get canned is only they've done something
foolish or criminal that is detrimental to the company itself.

------
DanBC
It's weird to compare this ruthless aproach with, for example, chefs who spend
a lot of time developing talent and training juniors.

